# How to change MTNL Wifi modem password?



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

The password we have is encrypted with WEP. I want to change it to WPA. Any idea how to do that? There is no software with which we access internet. We just switch on the wifi modem and access the internet by keying in a password.
 I googled and went to some mtnl website and followed instructions. But ultimately I got stuck in a loop and the password could not be changed, let alone encryption.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 1, 2011)

Tried 192.168.1.1 ?

Which modem?


----------



## socrates (Nov 1, 2011)

Since you have not mentioned which model you are using or whether 
1)	it’s a ADSL modem cum wifi router or whether its (two in one unit)
2)	only a wifi modem
I presume it’s (2). Change the setting to WPA then change the password on the wifi router, save & reboot it then make the same changes on your laptop. This site maybe useful Socratesâ€™s experience
Remember if its (1) there is the broadband a/c password and there is the password for the wifi part so please be careful what you are changing. I hope this helps.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

can u open the modem page which should be 192.168.1.1
userid-admin
password-admin

there go to the Wireless>Security option
change it to wpa2 psk & set the key/password

reboot the modem


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think it is a two in one unit. Sorry I don't know much about the hardware. We can use a wired connection as well as wireless, hope that helps.

I will try opening the modem page tonight.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

^^
The option has to be there. Once you set it to the type of security, the Windows adapter will recognize it as the same.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys. 192.168.1.1 worked. There is an option under wireless>security called connection type. It is shared now. I will make it wpa 2 psk tonight. And change password to 128 bit encryption level.

I hope my roomies will be able to access wifi after this. Hoping for the best.


----------



## socrates (Nov 2, 2011)

You can also use *www.grc.com/passwords.htm for generating random passwords for use in your router & other devices, which you can store on a pendrive, & also use MAC filtering so only those specified MAC's (in  the wifi router) can access your connection. All that is mentioned in the link I gave above for the Linksys & Netgear routers.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I don't want to enable MAC filtering as in case we want to access the network with some other machine, we would like to have the option available instantly.


----------



## socrates (Nov 2, 2011)

I use it at my place & I have put in all the MAC addresses of all the devices in my house, so any of these devices can be used w/o me fiddling with setting no the router 
The socrates link above gives more details on security when doing it on the Linksys  & Netgear routers in that blog.
If your unit is a beetel then this might help *mybroadbandforum.com/beetel-110tci-configure-1-t2846.html


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

Krow said:


> Thanks for that. I don't want to enable MAC filtering as in case we want to access the network with some other machine, we would like to have the option available instantly.


Yeah, Don't enable MAC filtering.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

you can add these also as security measures 
1.change the modem login password
2.set the encrypion type to AES
3.After all clients r connected Hide the SSID


----------



## socrates (Nov 3, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> you can add these also as security measures
> 1.change the modem login password
> 2.set the encrypion type to AES
> 3.After all clients r connected Hide the SSID



Good points but remember that you could face problems some times when you hide the SSID. *Some wifi cards *do not connect if the SSID is hidden. Happened to my Acer with a Intel WiFi 1000BGN wifi card (having the latest drivers & running on Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit) cannot connect to the net even though the option was selected that it should connect when SSID is hidden.

Have a look at the answers I got from Intel & Microsoft 

*communities.intel.com/message/88147#88147

*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...d-is-not/db0684f0-db3a-47b6-813b-e846fd0ef7b0


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah, Don't enable MAC filtering.



Yea, I found it too restrictive.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

I suppose there are different stages of security, bordering on paranoia. I'll just go for wpa 2 and a strong password, hopefully aes


----------



## socrates (Nov 3, 2011)

Krow said:


> I suppose there are different stages of security, bordering on paranoia. I'll just go for wpa 2 and a strong password, hopefully aes



Lol  Agree but with all what has happened in Mumbai n the recent past one cant be too careful.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the super fast replies guys. I moved to WPA2-PSK and a strong password. There is another MTNL wireless network in range here. Its password is the one that we had. We had not changed it after we got the connection. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## socrates (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol  I am not mentioning the exact details here But if you know the MTNL policy of issuing passwords (all alert customers would know this) to its customers, you can tap into any of these MTNL networks especially as they helpfully give all the same SSID. Now you will know the reason for my '*Paranoia*'. I have helped lots of people in my colony to secure their networks properly so no one can hack it.

BTW If you are guessing why I have not informed the authorities about this. I did & to no avail. In fact when I first noticed this I informed MTNL  but they just heard me out then tended to ignore me, possibly they did not understand what I was saying


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure they will not consider all of this if someone misuses our wifi networks. How do I change my device's SSID?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think changing the SSID is that important 
u can do it from Wireless>General page of the modem

one can find out the ssid even it is hidden


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

No I just wanted to know how to do it. Thanks a lot for your assistance guys. Really appreciate it.


----------



## socrates (Nov 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> I am pretty sure they will not consider all of this if someone misuses our wifi networks. How do I change my device's SSID?



See post #13 above


----------

